# Does anyone watch Bullrun on SpikeTV?



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

I have to say that this show is pretty entertaining (although Top Gear is the best automotive show ever, hands down...too bad they do not have it on DVD) Anyway, while watching the show, I always deliberate what is the best car to have. I think my top 3 picks from the cars on there is the Lotus Elise, BMW M3 and the Trans AM WS6. The Lotus is fast and handles well for the challenges, but the long rides that long it must be a bit uncomfortable and tiring. The M3 is new and pretty reliable as is the Trans AM, but it does not have the power and acceleration as the Pontiac, but might have better handling. Any of the older and modified cars are nice, but untrustworthy in reliability. The Lambo is nice and the owner seems to really beat on it. Either he has money to burn or is just show boating (I even saw him standing on the roof of the car, I wouldn't even touch a foot on my BMW!) He is burning out the clutch, turned off the traction control for a slalom event (and almost got intimate with a guardrail...isn't that what traction control is for?) and they show him out on the road nailing a raccoon at 70mph. This event would be fun to do, esp if I had a M5, but I would be scared to damage it in those challenges. Just wondering what everyone else thinks. If you haven't seen the show, I suggest you tune in.


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

Also wanted to add, that all these rallies and "races" come from the real Cannonball Run. I really good and fun book is Brock Yates's Cannonball Run! Tells all the stories when 5 time back in the 70's, a group of enthusiasts raced from NYC to California. I think the best time was around 36 hours. Very impressive.


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

if you make let say 5 million a yr would u still gives a crap about your bmw even if its been whored out inside out? if u make 5 million a yr would u still care about a 300k car getting trashed on a tv show while getting free publicity for him and his company? in this country some people are just ridiculous loaded either from family fortune or self made, they make more $$ in 1 day than your whole 410k or family combined. i'm pretty sure if u can make millions a yr you will think M5 is a trash car and smashed ur e39 with a baseball bat into piece and get urself a nice F430 or Murcielago. for the riches who love to enjoy life, anything beside Aston Martin, Bently, Ferrari and lambo will not be considered. standing on the roof of his lambo? if i have his pocket i will eat, sleep, and making crap on the roof of my car then give it away for free, haha..

its a great show btw...:thumbup:



ttgxc said:


> The Lambo is nice and the owner seems to really beat on it. Either he has money to burn or is just show boating (I even saw him standing on the roof of the car, I wouldn't even touch a foot on my BMW!) He is burning out the clutch, turned off the traction control for a slalom event (and almost got intimate with a guardrail...isn't that what traction control is for?) and they show him out on the road nailing a raccoon at 70mph. This event would be fun to do, esp if I had a M5, but I would be scared to damage it in those challenges. Just wondering what everyone else thinks. If you haven't seen the show, I suggest you tune in.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ttgxc said:


> The Lotus is fast and handles well for the challenges, but the long rides that long it must be a bit uncomfortable and tiring.


not really


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

I record it and watch all the time. Great show, wish the Nissan had made it. That was a nice build.


----------



## realCL23 (Dec 3, 2005)

at a meet last saturday in norcal, the teal murcielago from the show showed up still with all the stickers from the bullrun. 
He had bunch of signatures on his bumper like Paris Hilton for ex.


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

It is a Gallardo.  It says that on the back of the car too.


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

Worried me there that the kid thought he blew his engine on the M3 after doing donuts.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Bullrun is an awesome show, although the host adds some un-needed and faked drama in my opinion. Regardless, I thoroughly enjoy it, not just for the cars, but to see how the people will start reacting to being stuck inside a confined space for a competitive nature for extended amounts of time. You can already see the Lotus and the F150 teams fighting amongst themselves.

I'm of course rooting hardcore for the M3, but as far as team dynamics go, I think the Father/Daughter combo of the Trans Am is the best. 

Sucks for the Lambo though, he got eliminated in like the 3rd round!

P.S. 
I've heard of a Bull Run before the show ever was announced. I heard it was a cross country race with celebrities driving sponsered exotics. Basically, they'd drive all day, party all night, totally under the radar though. 

I've also heard of an annual "Running of the Bulls" in Cali where a bunch of Lamborghini enthusiasts get together to drive the shoreline... anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Voila: http://www.bullrun.com/u/page/cGlkPTI/about


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

It sucks what happened to the BMW team, although Chuck went out VERY respectably.


----------



## Jeremy - BMW (Feb 7, 2007)

i enjoy the show...i think team F-150 has a great shot at it as does team lotus. both of those teams seem to be able to navigate well most of of the time. i would have liked to have seen some other MFR's been represented as well, but hopefully that will happen next season.


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

Desiboy said:


> It sucks what happened to the BMW team, although Chuck went out VERY respectably.


I question that and here is why. The guy basically told his partner to "suck it up" over his uncle's death. Not once, but twice. Then, his partner was not at the finish.

I think this is what happened. His partner (can't think of his name) got fed up and said he was leaving. Bullrun said, no partner, no race..but thats not very dramatic, so they offered Chuck a deal to look like a good guy he could go on camera and offer his spot to the last place team.

Chuck was really upset about leaving. In the car, during their first fight about his partner's uncle, you could see Chuck was wanted him to stay to finish it...for the money, not so the guy could "be his own man".


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree, but you can understand that giving up in that race is hard and maybe the owner of the M3 and his friend were closer than his friend with the uncle. BUT if he is that close, you need to respect him, esp with a loss of a family member. I can see how someone would be torn, participating in the show is one if those "once in a lifetime oppurtunities."


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice Show. I think it's better than the new show called "Drive".

What do you need to do to get in?
First off you need the $17.5k entrance fee. This covers you and your co-driver for accommodations, rally entry and meals and parties for the week of the rally. When you email us you need to tell us about yourself, why you want to participate in the rally and what your driving. THATS IT! We will then review your application and get back to you.

"Bullrun USA 2007" begins May 12th in Montreal, Quebec, Canada.
The official start of the rally will be in an Old Montreal location 9am on Saturday 12th May. What happens next is a mystery, the participants only find out each morning where they have to head to that day. All they know is they finally finish in Key West, May 18th.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I believe that's for the non-televised bullrun. It has 5 star accomidations for 7 nights. The televised one is free to enter and participate I believe.


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

Was that team Chevy that went home last night? (2 mexican) I remember one them saying that "We might be going home but we are going home in style!"


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

Yup, Team Chevy went home. The F-150 challenge = classic. What an idiot!


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I love how team Chevy went home because one of them decided to take a dump during the race.


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

that was hilarious. I am not a fan of F-150 (the passenger does not seem to be to bright) What made them think they could beat the lotus in that challenge? Even by not stopping they were still killed.


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

Team Honda and Team Lotus are gone. It's now all american muscle left.


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

Lotus made a smart/risky move on the first leg, but the f'ed it up on the 2nd leg and went home, now that sucks.


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

ttgxc said:


> Lotus made a smart/risky move on the first leg, but the f'ed it up on the 2nd leg and went home, now that sucks.


That was so stupid of them not to go for the BONUS time knowing that they can if they wanted to.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, looks like the Charger is gone. To tell you the truth, I wasn't a huge fan of them to begin with. 

I hope the F150 gets eliminated next, I love how the guy was talking about sportsmanship and never leaving anyone out to dry, meanwhile, he took videos of people speeding and got them penalties.... what an a-hole.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Is this more of a "Reality" show than professional wrestling?


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

Desiboy said:


> Well, looks like the Charger is gone. To tell you the truth, I wasn't a huge fan of them to begin with.
> 
> I hope the F150 gets eliminated next, I love how the guy was talking about sportsmanship and never leaving anyone out to dry, meanwhile, he took videos of people speeding and got them penalties.... what an a-hole.


That and these two quotes:

"I'm glad I can put my head on my pillow each night and know I'm a good person. If you can stab somone in the back over cash, you're capable of anything."

Oldsmobile:"Did he get the time bonus?"
F150:"Yes"

:lol:


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

I want the Olds team to win. Everyone wants a fair race and whatever is the best car in the competition wins. Who asks for a re-do? Your car was not the best car in the competition and you lost. I was a fan of the Trans Am, but not liking the dad more and more.


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

Just tuned into the second season of Bullrun. I really liked the show last year and the Lambo and E46 M3 were pretty sweet.

I didn't even know it was up again. This year I am liking the Ferrari, Pantera and the Porsche although they just got eliminated. The in-camera shots of the Pantera show you how loud that thing is. I wonder how reliable it will be during the course of the show. Overall the cars are pretty sweet. I am pretty excited to watch the second episode.

Anyone notice the platform shoes that guy was wearing from team Corvette? I don't know how he drives with those things.

I always think what kind of car I would like to have on that show. BMW of course would be an obvious choice, but I wouldn't want to wreck it in the challenges or worry about expensive repairs. I keep think a supercharged Crown Vic with some nice staggered black rims, lowered suspension, the works, painted white with everything else blacked out would be cool.

Oh yeah if you haven't seen the show...Thursday at 10pm on Speed. I am sure you can download torrents of last season if you never saw it. Well worth it.


----------

